# 100 car reverse loop project



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I've been stalling on adding a reverse loop to my lower deck for some time. I needed one that reverses at least a 80 car train. These are the trains that come down from the helix and need to be reverse so they can head back to the upper deck if needed. Since the spot I picked was one of my old helix access tracks it was on a slight grade coming down from the upper deck. It's hard to see in the photo but the newly installed track is on a berm. I haven't added a AR unit yet I just use a DPDT switch for now.

George


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I like your service facility.


----------

